# I swear I heard something in here...



## ScottW (Mar 10, 2003)

Man, I must be hearing things again. No one around.


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2003)

happens to me all the time. i swear i hear the GF calling me when she's not even in the house. but last nite she was here and really calling me and i just thought it was the exhaust fan humming in the wind (the normal culprit when it sounds like she's calling).


----------



## tobes (Mar 11, 2003)

Oh I have this theory that there is a little man that runs around whos soul purpose is to pop out from behind poles or whatever in a crowded place or a totally empty place or wherever and then hide again.

Of course I think a few people think I should see someone about that but anyway 

tobes


----------



## fryke (Mar 11, 2003)

See someone about that...


----------



## edX (Mar 11, 2003)

obviously a small _thin_ man 

er, how do you know it's not a woman?


----------



## tobes (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *obviously a small thin man
> 
> er, how do you know it's not a woman?  *




Hmm maybe it is a woman but i swear its always a deepish voice.

oh well

tobes


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 11, 2003)

uuh, man i read my emails while i sleep.


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Mar 11, 2003)

There is a little man that runs around whos soul purpose is to pop out from behind poles and make your life a living hell. His name is Tyler and he is my 10 year old brother!


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2003)

???

was a good place for this thread


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScottW _
> *Man, I must be hearing things again. No one around. *


Are you trying to say something?


----------



## symphonix (Mar 12, 2003)

He is so thin that he has to run around in the shower to get wet.


----------



## weaselworld (Mar 12, 2003)

I think I know that little guy...Gnorman the Gnome. He was always bugging me a few years ago. Hmm... Maybe everyone has their own personal Gnorman.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 12, 2003)

well i have little gnomes that steel something and when the replace it, steel something else. But thats about it


----------



## Arden (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tobes_
> *Oh I have this theory that there is a little man that runs around whos soul purpose is to pop out from behind poles or whatever in a crowded place or a totally empty place or wherever and then hide again.*


Maybe I should stop doing that.


> *quote:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by edX
> obviously a small thin man
> ...


Well, I'm not a woman, and I have a deep voice, but I am skinny, so... it could be me!  MWA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!


----------



## Androo (Apr 1, 2003)

i always hear my mom calling me.
"Andrew! Andrew!" ah see?! I AM HEARING IT! I think maybe someone you talk to a lot, you just get used to them talking, so your mind gets so used to it, that if you dont hear it, then you'd pass out, since your body isn't used to things happening so suddenly, it has to be gradual.
cool i made sense! i'm on a roll today! Gotta Gommixationismal! ok, nevermind.
Androo?


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScottW _
> *Man, I must be hearing things again. No one around. *



Can't you see us? Sure we are around here calling you! Watch closely and you will see us!


----------



## wiz (Apr 5, 2003)

maybe u need to socialize a lot more heh.

sounds like symptoms of schizophrenia.

no! i'm not kidding.


----------



## Gambit (May 2, 2003)

If someone has schizophrenia socializing more is not the right cure 

no! Im not kidding.

Btw, its could be me he´s hearing. Im a woman without a deepish voice but...I can fake that If I wanna. 


/G


----------



## edX (May 2, 2003)

actually Gambit, socialization and social support are very good for schizophrenics. isolation is not. we all need people. we really do help keep each other sane. the better a schizophrenic's social outlets, the better their overall prognosis as a general rule.


----------



## ebolag4 (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *well i have little gnomes that steel something and when the replace it, steel something else. But thats about it *



Yeah, Gnorman must not only be the voices I hear calling me all the time when no one is around, but also the one who keeps stealing the matching socks out of the dryer!!!


----------



## Giaguara (May 6, 2003)

Yea, i'm not german but because of Gnomes i use only KDE, and all my socks are black. I have a blue sock syndrome which .. well never mind, is too stupid anyway: i wake up in a hospital where i had been brang the night before because i was just quite sick ... my ex bf comes there, looks me and as the FIRST thing he says: "_You are wearing BLUE socks??!_" that felt so stupid i'd wanted to hit him with my shoes if i reached them.. anyway, it left that weird blue socks-fobia. So as all my socks are black, they are also matching...


----------



## JetwingX (May 16, 2003)

no white???


----------



## Giaguara (May 17, 2003)

Yea. No white.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 17, 2003)

Hmm...those aren't gnomes.  Don't you guys know an Irish accent when you hear one?  They're leprechauns.


----------



## Androo (May 19, 2003)

why hasnt this thread been moved to the cafe?


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2003)

Because then it wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Y Dobon (May 22, 2003)

What does on this website?


----------



## Ricky (May 22, 2003)

Exactly.


----------



## JetwingX (May 22, 2003)

and we have to have at least * ONE * active thread in the "???"

and Giaguara, having no white socks is creepy! 99.995 1/2 % of all my socks are white (except for 3. one of my wolly socks lost it's mate :'(   )


----------



## Darkshadow (May 22, 2003)

Hmm, my socks are all gray.  They _used_ to be white at one point.  I think the washing machine is doing it on purpose. 

(or maybe it's just cause I tend to wash 'em with black stuff. )


----------



## NSee (May 26, 2003)

I think i got it now!
There are gnomes and leprechans, but they work together. How else could the do it so effectively. Some steal socks, some steal objects, and one of them is really really good at voices.
But there is more:
There has got to be a reason for this. I think one of them invented time travel. Sometime in the future all these items are being sold on eBay. Imagine all those socks.
But then again it could be just a massive government conspirasy, but that is so unoriginal.
I belive we should rise up against these frightful creatures by watching movies like the Lord of the Rings because they give innacurate descriptions of them.::alien::


----------



## Arden (May 26, 2003)

The government conspiracy is that the government employs little gnomes and leprechauns to sneak into your house and drop your socks behind the washing machine.  That's the noise Scott heard.


----------



## chevy (Jun 22, 2003)

... shhhhhht ... a gnome is playing with the Apple Store .... changing specifications .... don't fire the gnome !


----------



## NSee (Jul 8, 2003)

I've got a quicksilver G4 here that turns on and off by itself, turns on sometimes in open firmware (without auto-boot? set to false), zaps its own pram, and even has booted itself in 9 on its own once. There semse to by nothing wrong with it....but its creepy. Your sitting in a quiet computer lab and you here the start up sound. I could swear its thinking and anylzing me. That's impossible though...only G5s can do that...right. 

"Consider: WOPR is Skynet. 

WOPR:	Put in charge of SAC/NORAD
		Attempted launch of U.S. missiles.
		Obliterated plot believability.
		Cool computer-generated wargame graphics.
		Too stupid to tell a brilliant scientist from a punk kid.		

Skynet:	Put in charge of SAC/NORAD
		Successfully launched U.S. missiles.
		Obliterated most of the human race.
		Cool computer-generated T1000 graphics.
		Too stupid to assassinate a punk kid.

My contention is that "Wargames" chronicles Skynet's first attempt at world domination. He was left online for years afterward, until it was upgrade time. Cyberdyne gets the contract, builds the hardware with Terminator technology and rewrites the code (probably ADA or COBOL, major sources of evil), comes up with a less dorky name and...Voila! Skynet. 

Knowing the threat that HAL is, Skynet sends a Terminator back in time to the dorms at Urbana and easily punches Dr. Chandra's ticket. HAL is never developed, and all WOPR senses on the other end of those links is a momentary impression of a world that never was. Never mess with a SAC warrior. 

- Silverback- "Long Live John Connor" 

Thats from: http://www.grudge-match.com/History/hal-wopr.shtml
Check it out its great...all due copyrights and rights to their respective entities and persons and objects


----------



## Arden (Jul 8, 2003)

That post makes little enough sense that it belongs in this category.

Have you googled yourself yet?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 8, 2003)

I don't know where else it would go.


----------



## chevy (Jul 9, 2003)

The garbage ?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 9, 2003)

Shhhhhh


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 14, 2003)

someone needs to set up hidden cameras so we can catch these gnomes/leprechans/government employees !


----------



## Arden (Jul 14, 2003)

*Sneaks up behind Jet and pulls his pants down, then laughs at his Spongebob boxers*


----------



## Ricky (Jul 14, 2003)

::Wonders why Arden is pulling 15 year old boys' pants down::


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 15, 2003)

The wonders of being up too late


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

Sheer embarrassment factor.

No, I'm not a priest or Michael Jackson wannabe, I'm just trying to make Jet look silly.  Besides, there were lots of 15 year olds at my school before I graduated (in June, by the way).


----------



## pds (Jul 16, 2003)

ssshhhhh!

What with all the racket in here, Scott won't be able to pin down the source of his lepragnome!


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

*Turns up stereo, puts on Dark Side of the Moon*

Should I play my drums along with the music as well?   ::angel::


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 17, 2003)

No, we would wish to actually hear music


----------



## Arden (Jul 17, 2003)

EXCUSE me?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 18, 2003)

You're excused.  Don't do it again.


----------



## macgeek_spiro (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't hear anything except my Three Days Grace music. Eh! Sure enough it'll come around. I don't know what I'm talking about. Need sleep. Can't. Mac is addictive. Beside bed. Can't sleep. Mac's are so cool!


----------



## Arden (Jul 28, 2003)

So you just got a new Mac or something?

[*** edited by chevy, it may have been humor... don't know... but now it's edited... ***]

Hope you enjoy the board!  FYI, you can use the View New Threads button at the top of every page to see and reply to what's been recently posted, instead of digging through individual categories and digging up old threads.


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 4, 2003)

I got my pants pulled down and didn't even know it *looks like dear in headlights*

the ??? section is starting to become popular no isn't it!


----------



## chevy (Aug 4, 2003)

I hope so... let's beat Hervé's Bar and Grill !!!


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Chevy, just out of curiosity, what did I have there?  I completely forgot.


----------



## macgeek_spiro (Aug 7, 2003)

I like Mac.


----------



## chevy (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Chevy, just out of curiosity, what did I have there?  I completely forgot. *



I don't remember exactly now... but it toned quite agressive.


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

I have a feeling of what it was, but I could never tell you exactly.  From what it feels like, I'm sure it was complete sarcasm.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I have a feeling of what it was, but I could never tell you exactly.  From what it feels like, I'm sure it was complete sarcasm. *


???

  What?  *Confused*


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Um, don't worry about it.  I was referring to the post above that Chevy edited.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 14, 2003)

Hmm, now that you're the official haunt, arden, I guess that means I have to tell you what it is everyone is _really_ hearing around here.

Being that I'm just a shadow, they tend to accept me as one of 'em.  Guess they'll accept you now too.

So lean in here arden....<whisper, whisper> ....


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh, okay, I get it.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2003)

This thread really needs some background music.


----------



## Cat (Sep 15, 2003)

> well, show me the way
> to the next whiskey bar
> oh, don't ask why
> oh, don't ask why
> ...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2003)

Play it again, Cat.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2003)

::Grabs the magnifying glass and hat from the Sherlock icon and starts searching for gnomes::


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

> I am just a new boy
> A stranger in this town
> Where are all the good times
> Who's gonna show this stranger around?
> ...


http://pinkfloydhyperbase.dk/albums/wall.htm

I'm thinking about moving the jukebox to the bar.  Anybody want to give me a hand?


----------



## Cat (Sep 16, 2003)

So you want a dirty girl, arden ... 



> Voglio una lurida LURIDA
> Doc, calda come un uovo alla coque
> che mi faccia un elettroschok al cuore BUM BUM
> che con ardore mi conquisti corpo e mente e che mi faccia innamorare.
> ...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 19, 2003)

::Yawn::  It's late; I'm done searching for gnomes for now.

Time to go to bed, sleep in, and wake up refreshed for the new weekend ahead.  No school tomorrow for me!


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

I don't have school on Fridays by virtue of my class schedule.  3 day weekends every week.  So there. 

Hehe.

Cat:  I'm sorry, I don't speak Mockinese.


----------

